# Diving death today



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody know details about the accident off Pensacola today?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It was yesterday. Both divers ran low on air one diver seen his partner on bottom with regulator out went up and got another tank and retrieved body. All this information is second hand and I have no idea if it's accurate. Don't know any more.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> It was yesterday. Both divers ran low on air one diver seen his partner on bottom with regulator out went up and got another tank and retrieved body. All this information is second hand and I have no idea if it's accurate. Don't know any more.


Thanks. The PNJ said it was this morning. Sad story. If the DOA diver was 48 as reported, that hits close to home.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw a long post on it on Facebook. But now I can’t find it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Could have been this am. I heard about it early and assumed yesterday.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

News article 









Diving incident near Pensacola Beach leaves one man dead, other in stable condition


One man is dead and another was transported to a local hospital after the two were medevaced by the Coast Guard Saturday, a release states. The Coast Guard says the two involved were identified as a 28-year-old man and a 48-year-old man. A release from the Coast Guard says watchstanders at Coast...




weartv.com


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh man. I just started doing my on-line dive training and hate to see these posts. I’m curios of the specifics, depth etc.... god bless


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

It was this morning. I was offshore and heard some of the radio conversation. Seems like it was before 9 am when were hearing the coast guard talking to someone involved.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Thinking they flew 2d guy to springhill because they have a topnotch full-time hyperbaric chamber.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CurDog said:


> Thinking they flew 2d guy to springhill because they have a topnotch full-time hyperbaric chamber.


Last I knew it’s the closest, as there is not one in Pensacola


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Prayers to those in need being lifted.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

chaps said:


> Oh man. I just started doing my on-line dive training and hate to see these posts. I’m curios of the specifics, depth etc.... god bless


Get the training and follow and understand what you are being taught. Start diving with someone the same level as you are. Take your time and learn the enviroment and different conditions. Consider Diving nitrox on air tables. Always have a driver in boat at all times.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Last I knew it’s the closest, as there is not one in Pensacola


Believe it or not there are two chambers in pensacola. Baptist and NAMI. The problem is having a qualified team to treat diving accidents. No one wants the responsibility and liaability for treating divers, not enough money in it. The 2 chambers locally are used to treat diabetes.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

We heard it on the VHF Sat morning. They did CPR for a pretty good length of time. Sat was a busy day on the radio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Northescambia.com reporting 48 year old had cardiac arrest.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

sealark said:


> Believe it or not there are two chambers in pensacola. Baptist and NAMI. The problem is having a qualified team to treat diving accidents. No one wants the responsibility and liaability for treating divers, not enough money in it. The 2 chambers locally are used to treat diabetes.



From what I understand the NAMI chamber is not for civilians. I'm a federal employee and we have an agreement with the Navy so we can use it. I have to call and let them know we are using them for coverage. Mobile is the nearest one (for a ways) that will treat divers.


----------

